# How to do away with the choke?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I read somewhere on here that someone has done away with the choke and just uses their hand over the carb snorkel to choke the engine. My question is, how did you do away with it? There are two brass plungers on the end of the cable that stick into the bottom of the carbs. Did you take the plungers off the cables and put them in the holes so they can't be pulled with the cable?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I remember reading that too. On my old 400 the choke cable broke , so I used to cover the snorkel up , but I dont think I have ever posted that ...It had a dual butterfly type carb though you could have just removed the choke butterfly from the rod, I am not sure how You could do it on a V-Twin


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Bootlegger is the one that said he did away with his chokes I think.
He was on hyatus when I posted that question so I never got the reply i was looking for.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

What I did was keep the choke but changed the springs. I have the part number at my house somewhere but they were for a dirtbike. They are MUCH stronger and more coils. The factory ones that I took out, I could take two fingers and squish the spring flat. I tried to do the same with the new spring and couldn't squish it halfway. I try not to use the choke, but if I do, it will come out now.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I did away with my choke on my blue brute. The rear cable was froze open. I've been meaning to do a right up on it just haven't had time. I put the brass plunger back in the hole and silicon over it to keep it in. I do not recommend putting silicon in the hole without the plunger due to it could break up from the gas and get in the carb. Here's a bad pic of the plunger if someone is wondering what we are talking about.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I did it. It's extremely simple. I removed the plungers from the cable the installed the plungers back in the carb, put the stock springs back on the plungers, pulled the choke so the cables would retract back then reinstalled the cables back in their original position. The springs keep the plungers seated and if I ever want to hook them back up all the parts are still there. I wish I would have taken pictures, it would have made a good "How to"

BTW that fixed my running problems. Apparently the cables were sticking and not allowing the plungers to return to the off position.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

So now does it just crank right up when it is cold,or are you blocking your snorkel?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It cranked right up last night without having to block the snorkel but it was in the low 90's. I left early this morning and didn't get a chance to try it but it really wasn't very cold this morning either. I'm curious about it cranking on a cold morning myself.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

where'd yall get the new springs??


----------

